# ED writeuup from Munich!



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

Just thought I'd give a teaser for my upcoming ED writeup. I was an idiot and forgot my camera's cable and I know you all want pictures more than words. The pics below are from my camera's SD card in my palm pilot and then bluetoothed to my PC. They're compressed and kinda stink. I'll have a full writeup with pics once I get back Sunday.

Some teaser info:
1,298 miles driven in 3 Days. Munich --> Valence France and back via Austria and Switzerland.
155mph limited top speed really equals 145mph (per GPS)
I believe I was the first 335 to storm the Bastille! (OK, not the original Bastille, but the Bastille Grenoble!)

JT2


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

jeftrz said:


> The pics below are from my camera's SD card in my palm pilot and then bluetoothed to my PC. They're compressed and kinda stink. I'll have a full writeup with pics once I get back Sunday.


Very resourceful!

Looking forward to more.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new car! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sweeet! How's the new twin turbo on the autobahn?


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work around. If I tried that, the pics would probably be sent to the South Pole via a satellite.  

Cheers


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Sweeet! How's the new twin turbo on the autobahn?


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Enjoy your new ride !


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

We need better pics!







 


Just kidding man. Know you got 'em, just can't wait to see them.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Sweeet! How's the new twin turbo on the autobahn?


Definitely need more reportage on this. Another fester posted a brief report on his 335i ED in the E90 forum , I think it belongs here. :thumbup:


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*Here it is!!*

After arriving in Munich ~8:15AM Monday morning I was greeted by Rolph's friend Peter Zeidler. Peter also works for BMW and was a good driver in his 330Cd Cabriolet. We made it to the Munich Plant in plenty of time for my 9:30 tour.

I was very impressed by the plant tour. I'd previously been in many US automakers plants and the Bimmer plant seemed much more modern with higher tech equipment and fewer employees in a smaller space.

After the tour Peter picked me up and we discussed the possibility of picking up my car a day early. (As previously discussed on the forum.) Peter said he had never seen anyone try, but didn't know why not...After arriving at the ED center we learned why not, Yes the car was ready, and Yes they weren't so busy that they couldn't get the car. The problem was that the insurance, and license didn't start until the following day. So no car on Monday.

After spending the night at Oktoberfest I woke up early and Peter got me to the delivery center shortly before 8AM. About 1/2 hour later I was led out to my car...OMG!!
The Monaco Blue has got to be THE BEST color for BMW. Deep and rich color with the blue only really showing as accents on the curves...See pics 1 & 2. (I wonder who picked up the Red 328 next to me?)

The sound of the engine is awesome. Once on the road I took it slightly easy at first because it was a rainy day. When you gun it from a stop you'll need to shift out of 1st gear before you can blink. I've been driving stick for over 12 years and had to really quicken my pace to keep up with the car.

I won't go on about how great the car is to drive, as you've all read it before. In short, the car looks and sounds amazing and is by far the fastest and quickest car I've ever driven. It tore up the Autobahn, the Alps, and every other road between Munich and Valence France and back.

I hit the 155 limit once for about 10 seconds before traffic made me slow up.
The GPS only showed 145, so the discussions about speedo reading vs actual speed are probably correct. I managed to snap a pic at 125, but traffic held me back from another 155 picture run. The car got the the limiter easily and seemed to have a lot more to give. Makes me wonder how fast an unlimited 335 can go?

For those of you craving attention; the car received many looks, even in Munich. Pretty much everytime I stopped at a light people in cars and walking by were checking out the car. I came out after a few stops to find people doing laps around the parked car.

Dropoff went well and I can't wait to get her back. It was really tough getting back in the Jetta this morning.

Lastle, On the way to HARMS I caught a glimpse of the new M3. It appeared to be the same one pictured many times, mismatched wheels and rims, bumpy cladding over the fenders, etc. I'll attach pics in a follow up.

I hope you all dig the pics.
Please don't use them for commercial purposes or post them elsewhere without my permission.

Thanks,
JT2


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*M3 sighting on ED*

Here is the M3 pic as seen while bringing my car to Harms.
JT2


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Very Nice....these reports just reinforce the narcotic that ED is: I don't know if I can make it to my next fix .


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats on the beautiful Car! :thumbup:

I envy you so much... I guess my 4 door 5er is the next best thing for me. 

Oh, and the iDrive Screen Menu looks different!?


----------



## whiff (Sep 21, 2006)

I agree with you on the color. Your car looks great! Congrats.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

X550-ED said:


> Oh, and the iDrive Screen Menu looks different!?


X550-ED, I think that's a shot of his GPS.


whiff said:


> I agree with you on the color. Your car looks great! Congrats.










Monaco is the bomb! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, I don't think that's a screen from iDrive.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

jeftrz said:


> Here is the M3 pic as seen while bringing my car to Harms.
> JT2


Nice trip! Also, I hadn't seen a *4-door* E90 M3 pic before. Good catch!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your ultimate German Driving Machine:thumbup: 

Nice pics...love the background.....

Good Luck with it and enjoy...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Good report! :thumbup: 

BTW the BMW website lists the top speed as 150mph, so you're correct there is a discrepancy but maybe not as big as you thought...


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

:yumyum: Great looking car.. I love dark blue also, its the best color for a 3 or 5!!


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*Video, Video, Video*

Thought I'd post three short videos from my recent ED.
120, 130, 140?
Yes they're shaky, but I only had a one man crew...
JT2
120MPH
130MPH
140MPH?


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing

Do you happen to have pics of your interior? I am really curious on the gray poplar on black.


----------



## coppertone (Jun 5, 2006)

Me530 said:


> Yeah, I don't think that's a screen from iDrive.


I beilive that is a NUVI 350. Looks exactly like the screen on mine.


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*Nuvi 360*

The screenshot was from a Nuvi 360.

I'll get more interior pics once I get her back, hopefully soon.

JT2


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

jeftrz said:


> I'll get more interior pics once I get her back, hopefully soon.
> 
> JT2


:thumbup:


----------



## fidozoom (Dec 28, 2004)

The photo of the aiplane crossing is hilarious! Where was that at?

Congrats on ur car! I am picking up a monaco blue 335 in a couple of days :bigpimp:



jeftrz said:


> After arriving in Munich ~8:15AM Monday morning I was greeted by Rolph's friend Peter Zeidler. Peter also works for BMW and was a good driver in his 330Cd Cabriolet. We made it to the Munich Plant in plenty of time for my 9:30 tour.
> 
> I was very impressed by the plant tour. I'd previously been in many US automakers plants and the Bimmer plant seemed much more modern with higher tech equipment and fewer employees in a smaller space.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeftrz (Apr 11, 2006)

*Where?*



fidozoom said:


> The photo of the aiplane crossing is hilarious! Where was that at?
> 
> Congrats on ur car! I am picking up a monaco blue 335 in a couple of days :bigpimp:


The airstrip was near Cugy Switzerland.
I pulled off the highway to get gas and nearly ran into it when the GPS directed me across the runway...The crossing gate (as shown in the sign below the plane pic) was down so I didn't make it across the runway.

I thought about trying to get closer to the plane's for some pics once the gate lifted but didn't want to cause an international incident!
JT2


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

The swiss airforce actually uses highways for dispersion runways I have seen fighter jets parked just off the road in an exercise we ran into. They had set up a refueling stand, mini tower and radar along the side of the road.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

jeftrz said:


> Thought I'd post three short videos from my recent ED.
> 120, 130, 140?
> Yes they're shaky, but I only had a one man crew...
> JT2
> ...


Wow! Looks like your only doing 65 when you're at 140.


----------

